# Offshore Racing EPIRB requirement



## CaptThunder (Jun 14, 2009)

I am looking for a current list of required equipment and boat modifications for offshore racing. A specific issue is what EPIRB is now required. I believe that there is a current requirement for a 406mz EPIRB. 

My question is whether it must be the larger (and more expensive) Cat 1 version, or whether a smaller (and less expensive) personal 406mz EPRIB with built in GPS would be sufficient.

Each race sponser can establish its own set of rules but I think they usually incorporate an existing set of rules. One standard set of rules is the International Sailing Federation which requires a 406 mz EPRIB but does not specify the category.

Any information on this point would be appreciated.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I had gone through the ISAF regulations a while ago as well with the same question in mind and found nothing indicating what category EPIRB was required - but I was looking to see if I needed a hydrostatic release or not.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Epirbs may be evolving more quickly than the ISAF rules. ISAF is also notoriously imprecise. A rule requiring "quick release" fittings on trapezes (to avoid crews being drowned when their dinghies capsized) failed to define what was considered "quick". An Epirb is considerably more sophisticated than a trapeze wire, so... don't hold your breath waiting for them. Race Committees are more likely to specify what they require for a specific race, or USSailing will probably make a recommendation well before ISAF gets to it.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

CaptThunder said:


> My question is whether it must be the larger (and more expensive) Cat 1 version, or whether a smaller (and less expensive) personal 406mz EPRIB with built in GPS would be sufficient.....One standard set of rules is the International Sailing Federation which requires a 406 mz EPRIB but does not specify the category.


The rules specify an EPIRB -- note that that is generally recognized as a specific kind of device. The smaller (and less expensive) personal devices that you refer to are not generally called EPIRB's but rather PLB's (personal locator beacon).

Although they use the same basic technology, there are a couple important distinctions between marine EPIRB's and PLB's -- EPRIB's have larger batteries with longer life than PLB's (48 hours vs. 24 hours); EPIRB's are designed to transmit from a floating position and are activated by immersion in water (whether Cat. 1 or Cat. 2 release mechanism) - I'm not sure about PLB's (they may well be waterproof and may even float, but perhaps are not necessarily designed to transmit from a floating position?).

In other words, the rules call for an EPIRB, and a PLB is not an EPRIB it is a PLB....


----------

